# Good Samaritan Shoots and Kills Would-Be Robber, Protecting Store Clerk and Customers



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...-robber-protecting-store-clerk-and-customers/


----------

